# MAC Merrily blush, what is similiar in the MAC blushes?



## pammy35 (Dec 8, 2008)

I cant get MAC merrily in AUstralia either, what is close??...


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

Not sure what is close, but there is an online store that I have used before which has Merrily listed at about AUD$27.00 (after the discount)...

Cyber Emporium :: Makeup :: MAC Collections :: Sonic Chic :: "Merrily" Sonic Chic Collection Mineralize Blush


----------



## zerin (Dec 8, 2008)

Nars Taos blush is VERY VERY close to Mac Merrily Mineralize Blush.

The flash took away the colour but it's pretty similar. Merrily is just more RED. 
Both contain shimmer. 





On NC 42/43 




LEFT = Nars Taos Blush                        RIGHT = Mac Merrily Mineralize Blush


----------

